# Critique Our Nigerian Doe



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Emmy is a yearling doe, she had had a kid but her kid drank all her milk so you cannot see an udder on her. I would like to know her goods bad's!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm sure some of the conformation experts will be in here soon but I just live your little doe.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She is just terrible, I think you should give her to me


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I should have first dibs. I saw her first! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lol, but from what I've picked up from Lacie, her rump looks a lot more level than a lot of Nigerians  She is very beautiful by the way


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She's super ugly, her rump is too steep and short, her head is too big, she has a beard, her name is HORRIBLE, tail is too short, neck is too skinny! 
Now if she were in Florida.............. 
Long enough deck, perfect rump, unique and cute colors, nice chest floor and brisket but could use more, and pretty good body capacity!(;
Good teat placement too and I like her fore udder.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol! ^^
Okay, I'll give it a shot, gives me practice.  We can always send Lacie here to tell us what we got wrong. 

CONS:
head could use more femininity
neck could be a tad better blended into shoulders, maybe
could walk up hill more
rump needs to be more level
teats look small, but I'm not even sure if that's a disqualification or not 
looks like she might toe out a bit, but hard to tell
could use a bit more length of body
could use more brisket
could use more depth

PROS:
Nice long neck
decent depth
nicely blended throughout, except maybe the neck/shoulders
nice fore udder
strong topline
strong pasterns, especially in the back
decent depth, but could use more


I like her, like her colors, and she looks fairly dairy. I'd like to see her from behind, and when she's full of milk. Now let's see what others say..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Cons: not with emmi in fl(; 

Pros: she will be one day(; **hopefully**


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Emilie, wrong 

Cons: She's not with Emma in Michigan
Pros: She will be one day  **hopefully**


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! 

I didn't know it was April!!!!! ahhhh 
This is the funniest part of my day^^  
Sharing is caring!(;


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! We're breeding her ill make sure I show you guys pictures! 
Thanks for your input, hate to tell you Emilie but Emma is closer to us then you are! Buuut don't let that upset you Emilie I'm sure you'll find away to get here first lol!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Delilah, yup she will, she can drive (legally :lol: ) I have three years until I get my license, sooo we'll see  She really _is_ quite beautiful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> Lol! ^^
> Okay, I'll give it a shot, gives me practice.  We can always send Lacie here to tell us what we got wrong.
> 
> CONS:
> ...


I'm giving you a zero for the day...

Haha, just kidding. I thought you were doing really good until that ^^ happened.
Hmmm, I guess a B- would be fair, even though you fudged up a bit  

Haha, alright I'll take over.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

*Cons:*
Rump is a bit steep
Neck needs to blend better into the withers
Needs more brisket
Needs more body capacity
Needs more depth into the rear barrel
Lacks femininity in the head
Neck could be a tad bit longer
Could have a bit more body length
I feel that she needs more power in the front end assembly, and needs more width
I also feel she could use a bigger spring of rib

*Pros:*
Nice uphill stature
Strength in the chine
Nice long bone pattern 
Nice thurls
Nice rear leg angulation
Straight front legs, squarely set under her (they do not bow, etc)
Long rump
Feminine neck and body (just not her head)
Chest floor blends smoothly into the girth
Girth blends well into the barrel
Neck blends very well into the brisket
Strong, short, upright pasturns
Fore udder blends very well
Shoulders are nice and tight to the body, but look a bit sharp on top

Teats are very small, was she milked out? And does she toe out?

Can't judge any further from here, without front and rear pics.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I didn't even realize I'd written that twice. :doh: Guess I wan't paying attention.
I actually thought she needed a lot more depth, but somebody else (forget who) had said it was okay, so I thought it was just my opinion.
How can you tell if the thurls and rib spring are okay without seeing her from the back/front?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cons:
> Rump is a bit steep
> Neck needs to blend better into the withers
> Needs more brisket
> ...


She has small teats, she was dry when that was taken. We had left her kid on her and she dried her off lets say that was one fat kid!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The thurls are just a muscle, so if they don't look high, low or abnormally shaped from the side, I go ahead and assume they are ok. I also go by the shadowing onto the thigh to tell if they are too large, or too small.

With the sping of rib, if she had a larger spring of rib/openness or ribbing, generally that would give her more depth to her appearance, the ribs would be dropped down more, giving more depth into the rear barrel. And a "wider' appearance.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> I didn't even realize I'd written that twice. :doh: Guess I wan't paying attention.
> I actually thought she needed a lot more depth, but somebody else (forget who) had said it was okay, so I thought it was just my opinion.
> How can you tell if the thurls and rib spring are okay without seeing her from the back/front?


I think she does need more depth, but depending on her age, it can be ok.

:laugh: That is when proof reading would have come in handy.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I actually did proof read it several times. Lol, I'm tired for some reason. Probably had background noise messing me up too, lol.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm giving you a zero for the day...
> 
> Haha, just kidding. I thought you were doing really good until that ^^ happened.
> Hmmm, I guess a B- would be fair, even though you fudged up a bit
> ...


I get on here, and this is the first thing I see. You are killing me!!!!!!! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: you should catch up on the ban the user thread


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Great thurl placement. Suggests she has proper hock angle and good footing. Thurls should be half way between the hooks and pins. Not too far back or too far forward. Linear scoring does grant a 1/3 2/3 placement as well so long as legs are right.


----------

